# Homesteading in Florida



## Alondra (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi, I would like to get a 5 acres farm in southern Florida.
Would like to know areas that I can grow bananas, mangoes, oranges, berries, potatoes, corn and beans.
I would like to have goats and chickens.
Anyone that can give me information?
Will be to provide for me and family and perhaps to do some trading with neighbors. Surpluses will be donated to area pantry to help families in need.
Thanks!


----------

